# West Point.......Really?



## Centermass (May 5, 2016)

If this picture was reversed, and you had all white males, signing, heads would be rolling and an uproar across the country would be heard. 

Posing for this kind of stuff and then, posting it on social media not only smacks of disrespect. but discounts the core of Army Values we hear so much about and is just plain stupid. It's racist and has no place in our military. 

Our future leaders.......

 

Link


----------



## JWoody (May 5, 2016)

HOOAH


----------



## Centermass (May 5, 2016)

Not sure what you're looking at, but I don't see a damn thing "HOOAH" about it.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 5, 2016)

Army Value: Loyalty.

Fail.

"We'll treat everyone in our future commands equally... as long as they're black.  And agree with the actions of BLM."  

This, at least, is a fine leadership lesson about decisions having consequences; this will follow every one of those Cadets into their careers.  :wall:


----------



## JWoody (May 5, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Not sure what you're looking at, but I don't see a damn thing "HOOAH" about it.


Ya..it was a joke, like the "leaders" in that picture.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 5, 2016)

That article is not surprising to me at all. It actually makes me think back to my last deployment, when Obama was elected the first time. The other NCO I worked with, we worked well together and were what I though was friends. The day after Obama won the election I was walking to the chow hall and bumped into him on the way. I said "did you hear that Obama was elected" and he responded by saying "yeah and all you white motherfuckers are going to finally get yours, its our turn now". I asked him what he meant because I was in total disbelief he would say something like that and all he kept saying is you'll see. 

Unfortunately he ran his mouth off to a few others who weren't as willing to be understanding and it cost him. But for the longest time I thought on that and wondered, how I worked with this guy, joked, ran missions, worked out in the gym, ate meals with, etc, who I thought was a friend, could actually hate me or think that I was somehow holding him back or mistreating him in any way. My conclusion is that it's got more to do with the history in black culture and the demonizing of white people (rightfully so in the past), and had nothing to do with the actual individual, or their personality or behavior's.

The problem that I see, is growing up there was all kinds of racist groups, the whites had their skin heads, the blacks and Latinos had their groups, but they were all treated as outcast and their behavior was unacceptable to the rest. Now its like a reversal in that its okay for black people to hate white people and somewhat popular to the point that white people are hating white people. Its a very strange world we're living in nowadays and I really hope we quickly get past this bump in the road in American culture.


----------



## 104TN (May 5, 2016)

Kick them out and make them pay back their tuition.


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2016)

rick said:


> Kick them out and make them pay back their tuition.



I agree. But it won't happen.


----------



## Brill (May 5, 2016)

Didn't something similar happen at VMI?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2016)

lindy said:


> Didn't something similar happen at VMI?



Are you thinking of the Citadel and this stupid bullshit?

Dear Citadel - Sheets with eyeholes ="ghosts" and pillowcase with holes = KKK


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are you thinking of the Citadel and this stupid bullshit?
> 
> Dear Citadel - Sheets with eyeholes ="ghosts" and pillowcase with holes = KKK



How in the Hell did they ever think this was good idea, and what idiot took the photo?

Their transition into the Co-ed student population did not go well either.

FWIW, I was one of the people who recruited the first co-ed class at VMI. I was very conflicted about it, but we had no choice per USSC Mandate, so we did the very best we could. I took the tack of recruiting students for any undergraduate program, and playing up the academic advantages had over other co-ed institutions. I kept a sharp eye out for anyone who even looked like "media", and simply would not interface with them. Not one interview, and not one photo from start to finish. On of the rules we had to stick to, from the USSC, was that we could not interface with the Citadel, USMA, and the USNA, for information on their co-ed related issues. VMI had to develop it's program with blinders on, issued to us by the USSC:wall:.


----------



## Gunz (May 6, 2016)

There were two reasons I didn't re-up. One was complications from foot and leg injuries, the other was the erosion of discipline in the 6th Marine Regiment due to the reluctance of officers to enforce regulations among African American Marines for fear of creating a racial "incident." With no disrespect to my African American friends, in all honesty, command bent over backwards to accommodate the troublemakers and in so doing made the problem much, much worse.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2016)

.


----------



## Centermass (May 9, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> .



"


----------



## Kraut783 (May 10, 2016)

...


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

?!?


----------



## Centermass (May 11, 2016)

*Cadet photo was inappropriate, but not political*

The 16 black female cadets who posed for a photo with their fists raised and sparked a nationwide debate *will face no punitive action*, West Point officials announced Tuesday. The women will, however, receive additional counseling prior to graduating this month.

The academy opened an investigation on April 28 and interviewed the cadets involved as well as the photographer. There was no evidence these cadets intended to make a political statement, according to a memo that summarizes the inquiry's findings. The investigator also concluded there were no violations of Defense Department Directive 1344.10, which spells out the rules for service members engaging in political activities. Instead the photo was deemed a "spur of the moment" pose with the intent,as one cadet put it, to "showcase the awesome black women in our class."

Even so, the photo pose was "inappropriate," according to the major who conducted the official inquiry.

West Point Superintendent Lt. Gen. Robert Caslen agreed.

"While the inquiry did not find that these cadets violated a policy or regulation, it did determine that they demonstrated a lapse of awareness in how symbols and gestures can be misinterpreted and cause division," Caslen wrote in a letter Tuesday to the Corps of Cadets. "The impact of this photo, regardless of its intent, is evident. It is unfortunate that this perception brought attention to our Alma Mater for all the wrong reasons."

Link


Inappropriate, but not political? More like the handling of the whole thing was glossed over.

Last time I checked, a raised fist by a group was most certainly a "Political Sign" 

Nothing more to see here, move along now.


----------



## Muppet (May 11, 2016)

Not surprised. Is anybody for that matter? I will refrain from further comments....

M.


----------



## Scholar (May 11, 2016)

I just.... What made them think that was a good idea to start with?  If


----------



## Raptor (May 11, 2016)

Scholar said:


> I just.... What made them think that was a good idea to start with?  If


Not the first time somebody posted something stupid on social media and it definitely won't be the last.


----------



## Etype (May 11, 2016)

The world is a lost cause.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2016)

Etype said:


> The world is a lost cause.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2016)

"showcase the awesome black women in our class." That statement alone should cause people to say WTF?


----------



## Gunz (May 11, 2016)

The Academy is dodging the real issue, the militant symbolism of the black power salute among a group of cadets. It's doing exactly what the military has been doing for the past 45 years, giving a mild reprimand instead of stern disciplinary measures out of fear of accusations of racism.


----------



## moobob (May 12, 2016)

Well, considering we have full-time thought police billets in the military dedicated to indoctrinating us in feminist and progressive propaganda... are any of you surprised?


----------



## DasBoot (May 12, 2016)

I hate anyone who pushes politics in uniform. Regardless of affiliation. Nobody gives a fuck about your beliefs. At least where I am. Granted I won't have to deal with the the women pictured as they can't come.... Oh wait...


----------



## Gunz (May 12, 2016)

Well...this was the kind of stuff that was going on back in the 70s, and granted there was more excuse for black anger at the time, although the Marine Corps seemed to be going to great lengths to appease black Marines at the expense of discipline.

I posted a link in the law enforcement section to a scholarly article on the danger that the Black Lives Matter movement poses to law enforcement...and I believe much of this new black anger has been ignited by the BLM movement, where emotions and rabble-rousing have dangerously distorted or buried the truth.


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> and I believe much of this new black anger has been ignited by the BLM




This is not directed solely at black people, but rather at all SJWs and their bullshit causes.

The weak-minded will always religiously cling to a cause that says nothing bad is their fault, that someone else or something else is to blame for everything that happens to them.  It's easier for them to cower behind baseless vitriol than it is to take responsibility for their own words, decisions, and actions.  It's easier to blame it on the man, the system, another race, another religion, etc. than it is to admit that life just isn't fucking fair and if you want something you hold the onus to go out and put your best effort into making it happen.  It's easier to sit back and squawk and whine about what you deserve and what you're entitled to, than to work for what you get and understand that sometimes wanting it and doing the right things is still just not enough.


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2016)

They just gave any non-black Soldier under them an avenue to appeal any actions taken against them.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (May 13, 2016)

It's disappointing that there won't be any consequences for something so controversial & divisive.  We all wear the same color.  We all bleed the same color.  Leave your cultural hang ups at home.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2016)

_Self-expression is hardly a part of life for cadets at the United States Military Academy._

Photo controversy highlights status of black women at West Point


----------



## Centermass (May 14, 2016)

I want equality for all of America......as long as it continues to benefit me and not someone else.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> The world is a lost cause.



The last chance to stop the pendulum swing is in Nov. I think it is the last chance to maintain the best military has ever seen. If our military softens and becomes a decoration, who will defend our shores, and air space? The answer is the militant/military that conducts a focused war against  us. We better elect someone who leads, and knows more than a community organizer does.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 15, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The last chance to stop the pendulum swing is in Nov. I think it is the last chance to maintain the best military has ever seen. If our military softens and becomes a decoration, who will defend our shores, and air space? The answer is the militant/military that conducts a focused war against  us. We better elect someone who leads, and knows more than a community organizer does.



Agreed.  Someone with a record of experience in politics.  Oh, damn...

Someone without scandals plaguing them.  Oh, damn...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 16, 2016)

Vice President Biden is giving the commencement speech this year.  I wonder what he's going to have to say about this.


----------



## AWP (May 16, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Vice President Biden is giving the commencement speech this year.  I wonder what he's going to have to say about this.



If you're lucky he'll discuss softball instead of those pesky senior photos.... but he'll probably ignore it.


----------



## moobob (May 17, 2016)

The army has a tendency to not punish stuff like this for fear of appearing racist. Some GO's next star is not worth taking a stand on something like this that'll blow up in their face if Congress gets involved. Sad state of leadership.


----------

